# How to avoid bed bugs?



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX (Jun 19, 2014)

THis is kinda health related question, beside the obvious, what is the best to avoid bed bug eggs/bugs while dumpster diving.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jun 19, 2014)

uh...this question sort of answers itself.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 20, 2014)

bed bugs while dumpster diving? i've honestly never heard of such a thing. unless maybe you're dumpstering a furniture store???


----------

